# [konqueror] abilitare flash

## cloc3

nell'installazione di base, non è possibile vedere youtube con konqueror (KHTML).

in un primo momento, avevo scritto un ebuild maccheronico.

poi ne ho fatto un altro che forse è migliore e ne ho fatto un bug 434724

----------

## lucapost

login google e switch ad html5 no? http://www.youtube.com/html5

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> login google

 

che centra?

qui il problema è la funzionalità di flash che, per il konqueror di gentoo, è off a causa di un difetto della configurazione di default (noto ai dev da tempo immemore e mai fissato - il mio bug riporta un link inequivocabile).

se youtube vuole farci usare html5, tolga l'obbligo di login.

----------

